# Agility training day - Vasco & Todd



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

And a few more ...


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Great pics, love seeing forum poodles doing agility! Looks like you guys had fun.


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

Awesome pictures you took I have a video of them all running around in the morning I'll post it here..  Vasco is going to make a great agility dog..


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

creativeparti said:


> Awesome pictures you took I have a video of them all running around in the morning I'll post it here..  Vasco is going to make a great agility dog..


It was a fantastic day .... how was Todd afterwards? V was exhausted!

Great to meet you guys, and I'm so happy I've found the Poodle Training Club. We're going to try to make the Tuesday night session.


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

Todd was so tired... Look forward to having a fellow little dog there..


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

How long have you guys been working on agility for? I'm still at an early level with Darcy and wondering when we will be able to run a full course. How long others have taken interests me!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

great photos! We're thinking about trying agility this summer!


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

Cdnjennga said:


> How long have you guys been working on agility for? I'm still at an early level with Darcy and wondering when we will be able to run a full course. How long others have taken interests me!


Todd and me have been doing agility a year.. He can run a full corse now but I get confused and lost lol..  so he can I can't


----------



## Ray'nBC (Dec 16, 2009)

Cdnjennga,

Amos and I have had two 9 week sessions, starting last November. Most of the sessions have focused on foundation work. The earliest sessions were really basic obedience, crate games, etc. in a many-dog, distraction filled environment.

Each weekly session has had exercises to develop "handler focus" and helping the dogs build both speed/drive and the ability to "gather" himself in and move in synch with the handler's motions.

We do circle work, flat ladders and low plank walks, wobble board walks, targeting/touch exercises, toy/fetch drive and chase games, etc.

We have done fence jumps (straights, curves, and pinwheels) ensuring entry and handling from both sides and using the body and arms to orient the entry and exit. We've linked fence jumps to tires and tunnels and tables (with automatic down).

So far, no A-frame, dog walk, teeter or weaves, but we don't feel as if we're missing anything. It's clear that the skills we're working on will allow us to engage the contact stations and weaves with fewer errors, once we get there.

It's also clear that Amos (and most dogs) have little real problem performing the various skills -- the problem lies with me delivering the correct cues in the correct order from the correct positions and reinforcing his correct choice of behaviour at the correct time!

A few months ago I started incorporating many of the training exercises into Amos's daily walks and he has become a much more pleasant walking companion. He eagerly moves from one drill to another, chases his stick, free walks, does a recall, does a down-stay then chases me to a "front", heels, zig-zags, follows my front cross signals, etc., etc., over the course of 90 minutes or so. He still goes a bit bonzo when meeting a solo walker or dog, especially if they act like they want to play, but he has learned to settle down much more quickly and in most cases can handle a passing walker or a quiet dog, while off-leash and using only oral commands. I credit much of his improved behaviour to the agility training.

The third 9 week session starts at the end of the month and we're definitely continuing.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

If you find a good positive, enthusiastic trainer, you will come to the same disheartening realisation, i.e. that the dog can learn the obstacles in no time flat, but that you, the human, are clumsy, slow, and nearly untrainable :smile:.

The more we do, the more I realise agility is about training the humans. And that dogs are infinitely more graceful than we are. I have actually literally fallen over a wing in the training ring. 

Vasco's had maybe 10 lessons, and is confident on everything but weaving. They pick it up amazingly fast.

Good luck, it is the most fun ever!


----------

